# Looking for Work In Chicago Land Area



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey guys, I live next to O'Hare Airport, and I have an '05 toyota truck, with a western snow plow, also with sp575 spreader; and i'm looking for work. If anyone needs me, call me on my cell 630-350-9215. Thanx.


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

i also got two crew workers with snow blowers


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

sorry i gave the wrong #, my cell number is 630-536-9141


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Ghost, I may have some work for you. I might be getting in the biz again, and need someone with daytime availability. Please email me.

[email protected]

Thanks, Bob


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

Sawboy said:


> Ghost, I may have some work for you. I might be getting in the biz again, and need someone with daytime availability. Please email me.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks, Bob


Kewl, I just emailed you. Lemme know. Right now is December 24 02:06 AM. Also my #: is 630-536-9141


----------



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

ghost - do you have any exp with a skid steer and pusher? I am looking for one more guy at O'hare. Must be available 24/7 and be able to pass security check for badge.

PM me if yoiu are interested.

Thanks,


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm sorry Jube, I don't have any experience with those equipments.. what exactly does this job entail?


----------



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

ghost - 
We do the snow removal for a couple of airline hangar facilities at O'hare. Ramp areas where planes are parked and employee parking. We have been powing at 1/2 inch of snow on the ramps. It's a pretty sweet deal if someone can run our equipment.

Thanks,


----------



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

Jube, I could probably help ya out on some of the smaller snows. I have a lot of skid steer experience. I live near aurora but am in the tinley park area a lot and near the city. My g/f lives in Tinley park and my brother lives down town. I plow out here in aurora as a subcontractor but can make time probably. Let me know.


----------



## americansnow (Dec 31, 2005)

I miss working at ORD

snow was fun out there deicing planes etc..

Aero had these snow melting trucks they were awesome!


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

Jube said:


> ghost -
> We do the snow removal for a couple of airline hangar facilities at O'hare. Ramp areas where planes are parked and employee parking. We have been powing at 1/2 inch of snow on the ramps. It's a pretty sweet deal if someone can run our equipment.
> 
> Thanks,


well given that i'm like foot steps away from O'Hare Airport (literally), I guess finding out more about this position wouldn't hurt. give me a ring at 6305369141.
thanks.

-maxwelle


----------

